# Pathfinder Brake Options



## Mansier (Mar 1, 2003)

Are there any big brake kits or swaps for 1995 Pathfinders? I have the rear disks, but want more!

LM


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

Are you sure you really want bigger brakes? The old pathfinder has some pretty big brakes to start out with, so increasing the size of the rotors isn't going to make nearly as much difference as it will on a Sentra. What is it about your brake system that you're not satisfied with? Is it shorter stopping distances? Less fade? Better pedal feel?


----------



## Mansier (Mar 1, 2003)

The brakes aren't bad for an SUV, but I would like a bit more swept area. For towing and some of the other activities I do, it would put me at ease. I also run the NASA Pro Racing OH/IN Region, and frequently drive corner workers and students around the track. Not that I am trying to set fast lap, but there is a big difference in the braking with 5 people in the car then with 1.

Are there any swaps available?

LM


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

Well, the old Pathfinder had one of the biggest front discs ever available in any 90's Nissan vehicle. The only direct swap I can come up with would be a move to the '99-'02 Pathfinder fronts, but that's not much of a difference in rotor size (less than an inch larger in diameter and 2mm thicker) and I'm not even sure if it will work (it very well may not bolt in without a hub replacement, which is definately not worth it). I'll cross-check with my father's Pathfinder ('01) and my friend's '94 and get back to you on that one. I don't remember the differences between the calipers or the number of pistons. I'll check that this weekend as well.

You might want to try contacting Mike Kojima, since his Pathfinder just became Nissan Performance Mag's Project Pathfinder, and see if he has any ideas/plans. If he can't come up with anything (he seems quite resourceful, so I wouldn't be surprised if he does) I suppose the only sure-fire way to go for bigger brakes is a custom kit from Precision Brakes (866-99BRAKE). But that's all I can come up with. Hopefully someone else on this forum will have a lot more useful information.

On a side note: You drive a track in a Pathfinder with 4 passengers? I admire your courage. I don't think I could ever do that on any track with any SUV, no matter how slow I was going.

_EDIT: The '99-'02 pathfinder's front rotors are NOT 10mm thick. They are 26mm thick, which is 2mm thicker than the old pathfinder's. Kudos to Won't Be Beat for catching that._


----------



## Mansier (Mar 1, 2003)

They are really just pace laps, but every now and then it is helpful to speed it up a bit and help people understand where the line is.

LM


----------



## Wont Be Beat (Sep 20, 2002)

ReVerm said:


> *(less than an inch larger in diameter and 10 mm in thickness) *


How can that be? My prelude has 23mm wide front rotors.

My suggestion is just get yourself a really good brake compound such as Axxis Ultimate, Hawk HP+, Carbotech Panther+, or even Cobalt GT-spec (if they make them). Even getting a custom compound such as Cobalt GT on a specific backing plate wont cost all that much.

Other than that, maybe fastbrakes has something?


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

Wont Be Beat said:


> *How can that be? My prelude has 23mm wide front rotors.*


Sorry. That's a typo. It should be "2mm thicker". I was switching back and forth between two documents and I ended up typing a phrase here that was meant for something else and that here.


----------



## Mansier (Mar 1, 2003)

what is the exact size of the front and rear rotors?


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

Last I checked:

*87-95 Pathfinder*
-----------------------------
Front
Diameter: 277.0 mm
Thickness: 24.0 mm

Rear
Diameter: 285.8 mm
Thickness: 16.0 mm
-----------------------------

The figures from the Brembo rotor database for passenger cars match these so I'm assuming they're at least very close. Please note that the thicknesses listed here (and in my previous post) are the minimum allowed thickness, not the thickness the rotors start out at (I don't have any information about how thick the OE Nissan rotors are brand new).

In comparison, a '99-02 Pathfinder has front discs with a 300.0 mm diameter and 26.0 mm thickness. The rears are drums, which you probably won't need even if you did a '99 pathfinder conversion.


----------



## pc080189 (Jun 7, 2002)

Why the F did Nissan go from rear disc to rear drums? I think the current Pathy and QX4 still use drums!


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

Yep. The new Pathfinders all have rear drums. The thing is, many passenger cars don't require the dissipating efficiency of rear discs. This includes the 3500+lbs Pathfinder. The only way you will be able to consistantly generate enough heat in the rear so that you will make a noticable difference in the braking performance of a car like that is really to take it to the track... which very few people do.

As for why Nissan made the switch, the answer is almost definately cost. Despite its complexity, drum brakes are cheaper to manufacture than disc brakes. This is especially true in the rear, where the emergency brake mechanism can be set up to use the same mechanism as the hydraulic brakes (whereas with rear discs you need a separate mechanism to bind the brakes). Remember the old Volkswagen Beetle (Type 1)? One of the reasons it remained a cheap-to-run vehicle late into its production years is because they used drum brakes on all four wheels.


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

Oh, and to folllow up on a previous statement:

The front brakes from the new pathfinder look compatible with the old ones. Due to the fact that my father needed his car for the entire weekend, I wasn't able to actually test the fitment, but they do look like they will swap in. I still don't think it's worth it though, especially if you're looking for more swept area. Sorry I can't be more specific, but I can't get home to gather more information until my car's front left hub is fixed.

Hope that was of some help.


----------



## pgaks2 (Aug 11, 2003)

Mansier said:


> Are there any big brake kits or swaps for 1995 Pathfinders? I have the rear disks, but want more!
> 
> LM


 here is the best source i have found for rotors http://www.performancerotors.com/nissan-pathfinder-brake-rotors.shtml, not bad prices iether, the switch to a good ceramic pad, and replace with new calipers, you will be amazed at the differance. 

Think Snow
Sheb


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

Mansier said:


> Are there any big brake kits or swaps for 1995 Pathfinders? I have the rear disks, but want more!
> 
> LM


The best you can do is to run axxis ultimates, good fluid like Motul 600. Rotera or 4 wheel parts has slotted rotors and Nissan Motorsports has braided steel lines.

I wish there was a big brake kit. I know what you mean about the Pathfinder not stopping well. The brake pads alone make a huge difference.

Mike


----------

